# what do i put in my z31



## superman442003 (May 25, 2006)

alright guys i just bought my 86 300zx and is in mint condition except for small dent in front fender but it has the turd NA engine in it. should i put the vg30et in it or the rb25. or if not one of those then what engine and i want a nissan engine. please guys i need some help with this decision and money isnt really a factor i make 2k a week so its whatever

kyle


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If it's really "whatever", then I'd personally go for an RB26. You'd be one of either very few, or maybe the only person, in the US with an RB26 installed in his Z31. Such an install is relatively rare even in Japan, but it has been done there. The RB is a tight fit, but it _DOES_ fit, don't let anyone tell you otherwise... For more information on the swap, I'd visit HybridZ.org.


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

if you are making 2K a week, just buy a Z32 TT or a Z31 already Turbo'd


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> If it's really "whatever", then I'd personally go for an RB26. You'd be one of either very few, or maybe the only person, in the US with an RB26 installed in his Z31. Such an install is relatively rare even in Japan, but it has been done there. The RB is a tight fit, but it _DOES_ fit, don't let anyone tell you otherwise... For more information on the swap, I'd visit HybridZ.org.


Yeah after spending what it would cost to build a 600whp VG30ET just to get the RB26 into the car your left with a motor that is almost impossible to build past the bolt on stage because there is no way to tune it. Just swap a VG30ET into the car and enjoy it...while your at it since you flaunted that you have enough money why not just forge the bottom end, nitrate the crank, put on a big turbo, and build the heads and supporting mods. And with the VG30ET you wont be scouring for parts 24/7 that are impossible to find, and left with an expensive waste of money that just makes ricers happy.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The VG30ET is a good engine, but if you want a real engine, get the RB. There's a reason they used it for racing for over 10 years.... As far as not being able to tune it, I'd say horsehockey. Any import garage worth a damn (and admittedly most of them aren't) can tune an RB, and there's been enough RBs in the US for long enough that someone somewhere knows how to tune them. I'd talk to some of the domestic Skyline owners if you want to know more, anything said in *this* forum about that engine is mostly hearsay. I wouldn't walk away from the RB just because it's a bit rare stateside.


----------



## superman442003 (May 25, 2006)

to the person who said i should just buy the z32TT or an already turbo'd z31. the reason for buying the NA was so i could build this car from bottom to top. no expense denied. its more for my fun and the vg30et is a good idea im just trying to get all the info and then weigh my options. thanks guys for the ideas fellas

kyle


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Any import garage worth a damn (and admittedly most of them aren't) can tune an RB, and there's been enough RBs in the US for long enough that someone somewhere knows how to tune them.


Tune with what? Shops have to have rights to the software, and guess what there isn't enough demand to make money to buy any of the rights... In the U.S. the RB is ridiculously expensive to mod and nearly impossible to tune...


----------

